# Virenscanner-to-go: Microsoft stellt portables Antiviren-Tool zum Download bereit



## Newsfeed (19 April 2011)

Der kostenlose Microsoft Safety Scanner benötigt keine Installation und enthält eine vollständige Signaturdatenbank. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

